# Another write-off from a colo-rectal



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Had an appointment earlier

- Talked to him about internal intussusception explained that I was diagnosed with anismus and pelvic floor dyssynergia, was leaking foul smelling fluid had comments from people (the usual).

Symptoms - loss of urge to go, chronic constipation, stools coming out thin, re-wiping, incomplete evacuation etc

He brought up the results from the defecating proctogram from 3 years ago that stated there was no intussusception or descent of the perineum and basically wrote me off and told me people are saying things as a joke "to wind me up"

Said my sphincter muscles are in good shape so it was physically impossible for me to leak .... even though it still happens on a daily basis

Explained there was no point in doing a rectopexy as it would cause more harm than good.

Told him I can't go to the toilet properly it's a long process stool gets stuck and he said if you can't go get up and walk away - What with shit stuck in my rectum ?

This is a literally a struggle trying to get through to these people.

Booked in privately to see an actual pelvic floor specialist this week that hopefully won't carry on like this one did.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm so sorry this happened to you, horizonzero. I agree with pure.melodrama on this one. If the doctor doesn't want to deal with you, you should look for a better one, someone that went to a good medical school like mount sinai, nyu, or johns Hopkins or something. They'll be more invested in your case.


----------

